# Sharpening



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2014)

fwiw, i am back to taking new sharpening work again


----------



## split0101 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Jon, are you also accepting knife repairs or just sharpening?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2014)

they are pretty much the same to me... most sharpening i get in are major repairs... very few just for sharpening

anyways, accepting both is the gist of it


----------

